# Help! I need a healthy frosting/frosting substitute recipie



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

Squeakers first birthday is comming up. I am being pressured to serve a cake (and let her have some). We have comprimised with cupcakes instead and I'm suing a recipie from an organic baby food book. However, I want to write out happy birthday on the cupcaks, but spreading sugarladen frosting on healthy cupcakes would negate all my effortes. Anyone have any healthy recipies or have some ideas for substitutes? Maybe I could use tinted cream cheese?? Thanks!


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I had a bananna bread cake with mango yogurt for frosting that was yummy. If you strain yogurt in cheese cloth or just a strainer(for several hours) it will thicken up and then you could write with it.


----------

